# BX23 transmission issues



## NealC (Jun 10, 2018)

ok I’m new and for the sake of searching all the threads, let me tell my problem and see if anyone can help.
I recently bought a bx23mlb tractor with 686 hrs.
Knowing it wouldn’t run as I was told I changed all the fuel filters charged the battery and now it runs great.
The problem is when I put it in position to go forward or backward, hi or low, it makes a slipping sound and feel a push back on the pedal.
I’ve changed the hydraulic fluid, filter, and screen with the best kubota has to offer.
Same result. I can lift the rear tires off the ground and it operates great and no noise at all. Btw, the loader and hoe operate good and strong .
Any help anyone?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

What you describe can happen when the tractor gets pushed or pulled by the hoe when the transmission is not fully disengaged. I suspect the internal seals on the drive clutch pack are blown.


----------



## NealC (Jun 10, 2018)

Thank you.
Since I just have bought it I really don’t know a lot of prior history, but could have been abused by different ones after owner died.


----------

